# CD Rom will not read disc



## oaevx6

I have two cdroms installed on my computer.  Neither of them will read the cd when I insert them.  In fact.....they do not even show a cd inserted when I click on them in My Computer.  Both had previously worked flawlessly.  Now all they do is sit and blink with the disc installed.  I have loaded the latest Firmware from Plextor in the DVD Burner.  I went into the BIOS to boot from the CD and it will not boot from there....goes directly to WinXP.  I have previously booted my computer in that manner.... any help will do..... I had intentions of reloading Windows.....but cannot if cd is not reading....tks



WinXP PRO
Intel P4
MS-6728 ATX MAINBOARD
512 MB RAM
All In Wonder ATI 9800 Pro
Plextor PX-708A DVD CD Burner
Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-M1612


----------



## dave597

can you see the drive in the bios during the boot screen? do the drives appear as icons in my computer, or does it just say blank disk/no disk inserted?


----------



## oaevx6

It shows the drives in My computer.... but no titles of cds


----------



## dave597

check the cables, and move them around? take one out and test them independently.


----------



## oaevx6

I tried two different cables singularly to each of the cdroms with no joy of the cd being recognized.  Now when I right click on one of the cdroms....I get a msg at the bottom of the screen stating "My Computer is not responding"   so I have to do the crtrl..alt...delete to close it out?????


----------



## diablo

check your setting on the cd-rom itself.  i'm talking about were you can set it to slave  or master. ensure that the primary is set on master and un-plug the other cd-rom all the way and just plug in the master and see if this works.  if it does then set the second as a slave and plug the two together w/ the ide cablt.  w/ the top connecter going to the master and middle one going to slave one.


----------



## oaevx6

Problem solved..... tks to all


----------



## sylvelin

*similar problem..*

hi guys, i'm new here and this is my 1st post! 
 i seem to be encountering the same problem also (well, sort of)..
hope someone can help me out here..

i've got a ASUS CRW-1610A and a Sony DVD RW DRU-720A.
The DVD RW drive is connected as "Master" while the CD RW drive is connected as "Slave". 
Both are sharing the same IDE cable with the DVD RW drive connected to the top connector and the CDRW drive connected to the middle connector. 

- Went to Device Manager and both drives are working well. 
- Went to My Computer and both drives are labeled correctly when there no discs inserted (ie DVD-RW drive and CD-RW drive).

Here's the problem..

No matter what discs i insert into both drives (VCD, original DVD, normal software installation CDs etc), when i double click the drive icon, the contents are completely empty and i right click for "properties", 
used space=0bytes and free space=0bytes also. 

However, i tried inserting a music CD into my DVD-RW drive ('coz that's the one that i  connected the audio cable to), same problem happened (as in, windows explorer does not display the contents of the CD) but when i launch 
Windows Media Player direct and click the "open" function, it can detect that there's a music CD in there and i can play the tracks. 

I tried using the same method for VCDs, that means i opened my Creative Media Source Player/Winamp player first then tried to use the "open" function but contents of the drive were always empty (although "all files" option was already selected). 

Then, I tried to burn some data files (mixture of .exe, pictures, mp3s, avi files) to a Sony DVD-R disc and tested ok. 
Tried using my DVD-RW drive to read the disc that i had burned but same problem occurred (no contents). 
Testing reading the contents of the disc on my sister's fujitsu laptop and it was ok. 

Now, i'm even trying to go to DOS mode to try to access to my DVD-RW or CD-RW drive but i get the error reply "incorrect function". 

Ppl i've consulted narrow it down to either OS or motherboard problem and i was advised to reinstall my OS (WinXP Professional w SP2).  But i'm not sure if it'll work as my 2 drives can't seem to read any CDs.

Am really puzzled by this problem and really hope someone can help or provide some guidance. Sorry for the lengthy description coz I wanted to get all the information down. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## sylvelin

*prob when installing ASPI*

hi, read thru the rest of the threads and noticed that a few other fellow members have encountered similar problem so i checked out the ASPI thingy..

i had this problem..

"Step 1 of 3 : REGISTRY MODIFIED FOR ASPI32"
1 file(s) copied
"Step 2 of 3 : COPYING ASPI32.SYS"
This process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. 
0 file(s) copied
"Step 3 of 3 : COPYING WNASPI32.DLL"

any idea why step 2 of 3 failed??   

thanks..


----------



## sylvelin

Ran the Nero Info Tool and this is what i get: helppp..


ASPI Information
----------------
System ASPI      :  ASPI installation is corrupted

WNASPI32.DLL     :  4.71 (0002) 45056 bytes July 17, 2002
ASPI32.SYS       :  4.60 (1021) 25244 bytes September 10, 1999
WINASPI.DLL      :  4.60 (1021) 5600 bytes September 10, 1999
WOWPOST.EXE      :  4.60 (1021) 4672 bytes September 10, 1999

Nero ASPI        :  ASPI installation is corrupted

wnaspi32.dll     :  4.60 (1021) 45056 bytes September 10, 1999


----------



## sylvelin

can i just copy the wnaspi32.dll and aspi32.sys file from a working PC (WinXP) to my PC (also WinXP)..i should paste it into my C:\Windows\system32\drivers folder rite?


----------



## sylvelin

managed to get the problem fixed      

actually just needed to replace the "wnaspi32.dll" file..hehe


----------

